# Ear flap hat pattern



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This hat has a 201/2 inch circumference. Might work for older kids.
It surely is warm!!

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&PRODID=prod790792&subCatName=knit%2C+crochet+%26+fiber+arts


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Super hat and looks easy to make - do you know where I could find the same one for a man?


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Unable to print pattern.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

missyern said:


> Unable to print pattern.


Just copy the text and picture into a word document and then print. Worked fine for me.

Linda


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I had no problem printing the pattern, and have already picked the yarn from my stash to knit for my great nephew! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just putting the finishing touches on a earflap hat and when I was following the directions it had me purl.. I thought ...well ok.. I'll do what it says.. then after a ways.. I realized it was designed to be knitted flat and the poster changed it to be knitted in the round... but missed several key points.. so now my hat has ridges.. everyone agrees its "cool" so they stay... just wanted to share my story...LOL I really like this hat too.. it might be the next one I make...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

hennalady said:


> This hat has a 201/2 inch circumference. Might work for older kids.
> It surely is warm!!
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&PRODID=prod790792&subCatName=knit%2C+crochet+%26+fiber+arts


GREAT hat pattern to have. Now, could anybody please convert the directions to knit with worsted weight and size 8 needles? That would be great also and not as warm.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

dotmo said:


> Super hat and looks easy to make - do you know where I could find the same one for a man?


I will hunt. If you send me a pm I wont forget!! I get lost in cyber space sometimes. But I might have a similar one for Adults in my stash already.
:shock:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > This hat has a 201/2 inch circumference. Might work for older kids.
> ...


I convert all the time, but I do it in my head and play with yarns and different size needles till I get a fit.... Alas, I am sure some one out here will be able to help!!! Keep me posted!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


I actually do that type of thing too. Don't we use our brains :!:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


Great minds think alike! )


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Hennalady, thanks for this pattern, it's a cute hat. I'll enjoy making it. Have you gone to the new Hobby Lobby in Roseville yet?


hennalady said:


> This hat has a 201/2 inch circumference. Might work for older kids.
> It surely is warm!!
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&PRODID=prod790792&subCatName=knit%2C+crochet+%26+fiber+arts


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Hennalady, thanks for this pattern, it's a cute hat. I'll enjoy making it. Have you gone to the new Hobby Lobby in Roseville yet?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


Not yet. have you?? i have the coupons, just havent had the time!! I am actually very close to it too, prolly 5-6 mi!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I've been there. Ohhhhhhh....it's really a nice store and quite an array of yarn.


hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hennalady, thanks for this pattern, it's a cute hat. I'll enjoy making it. Have you gone to the new Hobby Lobby in Roseville yet?
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess I will have to go now!! We are practically neighbors!! Do you ever do stitch-n-bitch with others? (Not bad language, its just what its called where I come from!



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yes, I've been there. Ohhhhhhh....it's really a nice store and quite an array of yarn.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I use to do a chat and stitch every week when I lived in Morgan Hill prior to moving here to Roseville almost five years ago. It would be fun. I wonder if we could get others in our area interested?


hennalady said:


> I guess I will have to go now!! We are practically neighbors!! Do you ever do stitch-n-bitch with others? (Not bad language, its just what its called where I come from!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont have a place to do it, but I know some of the local libraries offer them. We could probably go there or put a post on here and see if any other locals would be interested. I would welcome the time shared with others. I do senior care at home so I dont get out much!!



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I use to do a chat and stitch every week when I lived in Morgan Hill prior to moving here to Roseville almost five years ago. It would be fun. I wonder if we could get others in our area interested?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

This would be fun, let's do it.


hennalady said:


> I dont have a place to do it, but I know some of the local libraries offer them. We could probably go there or put a post on here and see if any other locals would be interested. I would welcome the time shared with others. I do senior care at home so I dont get out much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The library or the post? I looked in the forum directory and there are 3 users in Roseville, me in Citrus Heights and a dozen or so in Sac. Didnt get to Rocklin yet!! It just might work 



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> This would be fun, let's do it.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for the link.

Robin in MA


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOVE THE MOUSE!! And you are very welcome!



butterweed said:


> Great pattern. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Robin in MA


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> This hat has a 201/2 inch circumference. Might work for older kids.
> It surely is warm!!
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&PRODID=prod790792&subCatName=knit%2C+crochet+%26+fiber+arts


Found the baby 6-12 mo. size hat!!
http://momomushy.blogspot.com/2010/01/fuzzy-browny-goodness-crochet-earflap.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And the mens size is here!
http://www.craftown.com/crochet/pat90.htm


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I guess I will have to go now!! We are practically neighbors!! Do you ever do stitch-n-bitch with others? (Not bad language, its just what its called where I come from!
> 
> It's call Stitch and Bitch in Canada too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I will have to go now!! We are practically neighbors!! Do you ever do stitch-n-bitch with others? (Not bad language, its just what its called where I come from!
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I dont have a place to do it, but I know some of the local libraries offer them. We could probably go there or put a post on here and see if any other locals would be interested. I would welcome the time shared with others. I do senior care at home so I dont get out much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most coffehouse places would welcome you with open arms!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So Glacy, are you near by to join us??



glacy1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have a place to do it, but I know some of the local libraries offer them. We could probably go there or put a post on here and see if any other locals would be interested. I would welcome the time shared with others. I do senior care at home so I dont get out much!!
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hennalady, about 38 years ago I would have been.. I've lived in Idaho since then... But I grew up in Sacramento... We've been meeting for the last couple of years in local coffehouses. They LOVE having us..


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

great pattern. Those ears must be covered. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Hennalady, about 38 years ago I would have been.. I've lived in Idaho since then... But I grew up in Sacramento... We've been meeting for the last couple of years in local coffehouses. They LOVE having us..


Good Idea, there is a little themed Tea Shop on Vernon....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hennalady, be sure to count me in. I think wherever we select, it should be fun. I'll check with some friends here in Sun City and see if they're interested. Only thing for me is that I probably won't be able to begin until the new year. How about you?

Good Idea, there is a little themed Tea Shop on Vernon....[/quote]


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto for me! Keep me posted. Send a PM when you have any ideas what we might do and I will do the same. YAY! Someone to stitch with. I noticed the Carmichael and other Sac area library all have stitching groups we can go to. Knit Wits etc.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hennalady, be sure to count me in. I think wherever we select, it should be fun. I'll check with some friends here in Sun City and see if they're interested. Only thing for me is that I probably won't be able to begin until the new year. How about you?
> 
> Good Idea, there is a little themed Tea Shop on Vernon....


[/quote]


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Found a new one!
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/14008.aspx
You need to sign up on this one. Totally worth it!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Another one!!
Twisted Rope Hat Pattern
Read blog or news article about this pattern 
CATEGORY: Knitting 
TYPE: Accessory 
FIT: Boys, Infant/Baby, Girls 
ITEM: Hat 
SKILL LEVEL: Beginner 
BASIC SKILLS NECESSARY:
knit
purl
decrease
Kitcher stitch (grafting)
PATTERN DESCRIPTION:
I designed this for my friend, who surprised me by sending me some organic, grass-fed chickens and soy-free eggs from her farm (delish!!!) and a skein of local wool for me. The only thing she wanted back was the wool--reformed into a hat shape for her daughter, who was almost three, but one that would be "boyish" enough for her infant son in two years. As it turned out, I was able to make one for each of them in their current sizes from what she sent.

The hat is constructed by first making a cabled band that is grafted together at the ends. Then stitches are picked up for the crown and ear flaps. Twisted yarn ties and topper are the perfect finishing touch!

GAUGE:
5 sts, 7 rows/inch in stockinette stitch.

SIZING / FINISHED MEASUREMENTS:
3-6 mos. (15" circ.)
6-12 mos. (17" circ.)
12-24 mos. (19" circ.)
2-4 yrs. (20" circ.)
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Twisted-Rope-Hat/3785


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Although I grew up in Sacramento, I have not been back in 38 years.. I live just outside of Boise Idaho. So.. not close enough.. 
Glo
OOPS! Already answered that one!



hennalady said:


> So Glacy, are you near by to join us??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

